# All Lake County Townships Open To ORV Road Use.



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

As of 4-1-2012, all Lake County Townships are open to ORV road use (including Yates and Sweetwater Townships which have been closed the past 3-4 years.

Steve


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

put a good muffler on, must of us live here for peace and quite
you know respect others


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Could Manistee county ever follow suit?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Both Manistee and Mason County rejected countywide ordinances, but left it up to the individual townships and cities to adopt their own.

As far as I know there are 6 Manistee County Townships open, along with the villages of Kaleva and OneKama.

At last count, Mason county had 11 townships open, with 1 additional considering an ordinance.

Steve


----------

